# Guitar Lessons In The Niagara Region



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just came across this site on Kijiji so I thought I would post it since some are looking for quality lessons in the area.

Niagara Guitar Lessons - Niagara Guitar Lessons - Professional Guitar Lessons in Niagara


----------

